# Chuck for a jet 1221 lathe



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

What 4 jaw chuck would you buy for a jet 1221. I have used the novas on a power matic 90. That works well for that lathe but seems big for a table top jet. Is there one that you recommend? I want to turn bowl etc.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Would be nice to know what Nova chuck you have used and how much money have to spend.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

This is a good chuck for a great price. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZYV07VW?keywords=record%20power%20sc3&qid=1451346328&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

Here is a video review I did of the Record Power SC4 chuck which is a bit larger.


----------



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know the exact nova chuck it was. I am not able to look at it. I know it was a big 4 jaw chuck and just seems big for a little table top.

As for how much to spend. I always say I don't make enough money to buy cheap. I want something that is going to last and work well with the lathe. that said I don't want to spend 500 on one but 200 is about the top.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

The Nova G3 will handle anything your lathe can but the SN2 will not be overkill (it will not hurt your lathe).

WC has the G3 with four jaw sets on sale for $150 ( plus $12 shipping) even if you seldom use some of the jaws.
From WC make sure your get the insert in the red Teknatool box, not the WC knockoff.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/150699/nova-g3-chuck-package.aspx#INFORMATION

ToolsPlus has the G3 for $99 or the SN2 for $139 with standard jaws. Free Shipping. Their inserts are OEM.
http://www.tools-plus.com/nova-chucks.html


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

For mini & midi lathes don't think can go wrong with Oneway 4" tommy bar chuck. Only because body of the chuck thinner than key operated chucks. Most turners find tommy bar chucks a pain to operate & prefer single key chuck. Had a cheap China made tommy bar chuck when owned a Jet 1014, gave it to new owner when sold it. Also had a Oneway Talon which worked on the mini but preferred thin tommy bar chuck. Your lathe ihas few more inches between centers so not sure would make much fifference.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-1ow-oneway

Oneway 3 ½" Talon, own two of them.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-1ow-talon

Vicmarc VM100, 3 ¾" some people prefer the Grizzly clone due to cost. I would stay with a Vicmarc.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fourjaw-vm-vic100

Nova Reversible G3 chuck 1" x 8 TPI direct thread no insert needed.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=113103R&Category_Code=chuck-fourjaw-nova-ng3

Nova G3 least expensive but any of the chucks mentioned should serve you well.


----------



## AlanHollar (Oct 8, 2015)

+1 on Wildwood's comments. These chucks have all the capacity any midi lathe needs, and the Talon and Vicmarc I can recommend as holding up to heavy use for many years.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the Grizzly clone of the Vicmark. Has worked well for my.
Bill


----------



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you guys think that the nova g3 is too big for a jet 1221?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

No, the G3 is not too big. It is second in size line with Nova; smallest - Midi chuck, then G3, then SN2, then the Titan. The G3 should be just right said little red riding hood. The SN2 (supernova2) is larger but can still be used with a smaller lathe. The Titan is not appropriate as it is massive and may have been the one on the PM90 you used.
I have four G3's along with some SN's and SN2's.


----------



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok one last question!! I think I am going to go with the g3 do I need to buy and adapter for it to screw on to my lathe? 1" 8tpi? I can't find it anywhere on the info.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes you do, unless you buy the G3 which is direct threaded for a 1X8. I suggest the insert style in the event you ever want to use it with a different lathe. 
The 1X8 insert is "D".
Here and most places. http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-IDNS-1-Inch-Thread-Adaptor/dp/B0064JJ624/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1451512650&sr=8-2&keywords=nova+chuck+insert


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You can go either way buying an insert or like linked other day! Adantage of buy an insert can update if buy a bigger lathe.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=113103R&Category_Code=chuck-fourjaw-nova-ng3


----------



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the help I finally went with the nova g3 chuck and an insert. Now I have to start turning!!


----------

